# 96 Pathy w/ 2001 Frontier 6 disc



## aazzinaro (Jun 17, 2004)

I have a 2001 Frontier 6 disc stock model that I would like to place in my 96 pathfinder. Neither of them say BOSE on the front so I assume neither have the BOSE upgrade. 

I disconnected the stock radio/cd from the pathfinder and then hooked up the 2001 6 disc changer. The connectors matched up fine and the radio turns on, tunes to channels and accepts and plays cds, BUT i get NO sound and the power antenna does not go up. 

Can anyone offer advice as to what is going on? Everything is fine if I plug the orginal radio in. 

Do I need to bypass the amp? assuming it has it? 


Andrew


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

aazzinaro said:


> I have a 2001 Frontier 6 disc stock model that I would like to place in my 96 pathfinder. Neither of them say BOSE on the front so I assume neither have the BOSE upgrade.
> 
> I disconnected the stock radio/cd from the pathfinder and then hooked up the 2001 6 disc changer. The connectors matched up fine and the radio turns on, tunes to channels and accepts and plays cds, BUT i get NO sound and the power antenna does not go up.
> 
> ...


Did the frontier have an amp? If it did, then that means the radio you got from it probably doesn't have one built in.


----------



## aazzinaro (Jun 17, 2004)

Brandon said:


> Did the frontier have an amp? If it did, then that means the radio you got from it probably doesn't have one built in.



i am waiting on a response to that now. the pathfinder does have a stock clarion amp in the rear panel. doesn't seem to be powering it though.


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

aazzinaro said:


> i am waiting on a response to that now. the pathfinder does have a stock clarion amp in the rear panel. doesn't seem to be powering it though.


make sure all the wires coming from the car are powered. like if there's a wire comin from the car, make sure they all are connecting to the radio. sometimes cars will have a turn on lead (similiar to an aftermarket amp) to turn the factory amp on. the frontier radio might not have an output for that.


----------



## aazzinaro (Jun 17, 2004)

Brandon said:


> make sure all the wires coming from the car are powered. like if there's a wire comin from the car, make sure they all are connecting to the radio. sometimes cars will have a turn on lead (similiar to an aftermarket amp) to turn the factory amp on. the frontier radio might not have an output for that.



thanks for the advice. I have found out what the problem is and found a work around. there was no power coming out the lead for the amp or the antenna. I jumped the iginition wire to the amp wire and the power antenna and all is working fine, with the exception of the power antenna staying up when radio is on or playing cds (i guess I can live with this) but at least it works now. Sounds great.


Thanks for the help


----------

